# Proud Flesh??



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

UGH... my horse ran through a bob wire fence 3-4 weeks ago. Long story, short, she's o.k. after much medication, and cleaning wounds. After all the ointments "claimed" to reduce proud flesh, one wound on her fetlock(above the front hoove) has produced a olive sized growth, that was bleeding. I looked on-line and found out these are highly vacular and tend to bleed. It was recommended to stop ALL the proud flesh ointment, and apply a cortizone ointment. So...now I'm doing the cortizone, and it seems to have controlled any further growth. Please advise me if there is anything else I should do. I'm still disinfecting, and washing,etc....too long, going on 4 weeks. However, thankfully she is not lame or showing any other problems.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I know in some cases the vet will come and cut it off so that the skin will grow normally over it. Otherwise proud flesh seems to make a nasty scar. It seems pretty common on lower legs...i think someone said that furacin actually encouraged it to grow.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

I had a similar problem with a boarder's horse- He had a "thumb" grow out of the back of his pastern. 
I suggested to my Vet that perhaps we could tie it off- It worked great! 
It sounds like you might be able to do the same with your problem. 
Good luck!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I've had good luck using insulin on proud flesh. Ask around if you have any diabetic friends, they may some that is out of date, or you can but it at the pharmacy--it's a food supplement, not a drug so it can be sold otc. It has gotten very expensive so ask around before you buy it.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

DMSO works, it always did for me


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Equaide stops and reduces proud flesh, check the website

equaide.com

in order to treat it, they tell you to scrub it until it bleeds then apply the equaide. I dont know about all the others, But I know this stuff works.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I would also say that DMSO works as well as hemoroid cream.
The other thing. Stop cleaning the wound and let it heal. Your probably promoting proud flesh by disturbing it. That should have been closed by now. If you can cover it to keep the flys off the open wound. They will blow it up also.
I had a pack mare run her chest into the end of a large branch, leaving a 12 in. "V". Dr. Osteothorpe filled the wound up with cyan pepper and sewed it shut with a piece sterilized string hanging out as a drain. We were going to go home. He said not to go home because of this. The exersize would be good for her.
We were instructed to wiggle that string every day for a week then clip the stitch holding the string and pull it out. The cyan promoted circulation. Lack of circulation is what causes scaring.
That mare was a very light palamino, which showed every scuff and scratch. When it was finished healing, the only place that there was any sign of it was the corner where the string was at and a slight wiggle in her hair. 
Since then I have mixed cyan with olive oil and rubbed onto cuts once they are closed over. The cyan also keeps them from licking them.
There was alot of information that died when Dr. Osteothorpe passed. He came from a remote part of the country where he often had to use what was on hand.


----------

